# SKY TV - Customer Support?



## millertime (12 Jan 2007)

Hi All

I got Sky installed in Sept. the deal was that I was to get 6 mths free of movies and sports. My DD's make absolutely no sense and are as follows

Sept €29.32
Oct €14.66
Nov €66
Dec €66

Can anybody give me a number for Sky customer support or explain the above pricing structure?


----------



## CCOVICH (12 Jan 2007)

*Re: SKY TV - Customer Support???*

The number for RoI support is on the Sky website.


----------



## Barley (12 Jan 2007)

*Re: SKY TV - Customer Support???*

Is it just me, or is the Sky Ireland website acting the maggot this morning for everyone?


----------



## sandyg (12 Jan 2007)

*Re: SKY TV - Customer Support???*

If you go to services on your sky control box and numbers (somthing like that) it gives you a listing of all the sky phone numbers.  It also gives you your serial number (your pin is the last four digits)


----------



## Niallymac (12 Jan 2007)

*Re: SKY TV - Customer Support???*

The number is a UK freephone number which requires the 0044 treatment from Ireland, rendering it full price international call. My last call to Sky lasted 35 minutes, almost all of which was on hold and cost me €10. 

If anyone finds an Irish free or locall number for Sky, pleaser post.


----------



## CCOVICH (12 Jan 2007)

*Re: SKY TV - Customer Support???*

As someone else mentioned, the Sky website appears to be down at the moment.

However, I'm pretty sure that you don't have to use 0044 to get through to RoI Customer Support.


----------



## Leo (12 Jan 2007)

*Re: SKY TV - Customer Support???*

There are Irish free fone or at least lo-call rate numbers in the back of the monthly magazine.
Leo


----------



## Lobby (12 Jan 2007)

*Re: SKY TV - Customer Support???*

The sky number does not require the 0044 prefix. Its a number setup here in Ireland, and like the UK one it's a premium number so costs a fair bit. There's no incentive for sky to answer you promptly!!!!!!!


----------



## LNR (12 Jan 2007)

*Re: SKY TV - Customer Support???*

The number I used to get through to sky.....
Call 0818 719 819 in the Republic of Ireland. This is listed on their website. Unfortunatley I am unable to tell you the cost just yet as I have not received my last statement but I do know there is a cost.

I have had loads of problems with sky recently, still not sorted so I wont go into detail but I will give you one piece of advise, when you ring this number it asks if you are a new customer or an existing customer, initially I always followed directions as an existing customer but was left on hold for up to 30 mins on one call. I hung up, rang straight away and followed directions for new customer, call was answered immediately. Just goes to show you how valued existing customers are......

Good Luck


----------



## JohnnyBoy (12 Jan 2007)

*Re: SKY TV - Customer Support???*

When you ring up having a technical problem,u wil be given options,eg 1 for new customers,2 for tech support.Don't bother dialling 2,dial for new customers,trust me they will answer u a lot faster & u can get tech support( I waited 19mins once & when dialled for new customers,the wait was 8 secs)


----------



## pennypincher (12 Jan 2007)

I had this as well but it was because I have multi room and my machines were not dialling back once a month to the sky centre.Hence the charged me for 2 seperate subscriptions...now I have to manually get them to diall back once a month.When I did this they reduced my premium in half for the following month.



millertime said:


> Hi All
> 
> I got Sky installed in Sept. the deal was that I was to get 6 mths free of movies and sports. My DD's make absolutely no sense and are as follows
> 
> ...


----------



## CCOVICH (12 Jan 2007)

That's interesting-and proves that Sky do monitor the phone connection (many people would tell you otherwise!).


----------



## Leo (12 Jan 2007)

€66 is the normal price of the full set of packages. Looks like you didn't get the 6 months free as you thought.

Also, if you have blocked your outgoing caller ID (unlisted number), you will need to edit the telephone settings to dial 142 before the box contacts Sky, otherwise the connection check will fail.


----------



## nutty nut (12 Jan 2007)

I recall after I got my first statement for multiroom last summer it was like a dogs breakfast. There were debits and credits all over the place but the end charge was OK. It was just that I couldnt understand it all. I rang them and in fairness they explained how every single charge had to itemised and marked down as a debit. But then most of the various charges were marked as credits which made a bit of sense


----------



## CCOVICH (13 Jan 2007)

My first couple of bills from Sky were a bit of a mess as well-consequently I have had a credit applied to my account which means I won't be billed for the next few months.  Their billing/ordering system is a bit annoying alright.


----------



## colm (13 Jan 2007)

Be careful what number you ring for SKY.. Those 0870...  numbers are charged at international mobile rates,,,


----------



## nutty nut (13 Jan 2007)

colm said:


> Be careful what number you ring for SKY.. Those 0870...  numbers are charged at international mobile rates,,,


I think the number was given before and I know it starts with 0818 as I had to ring it a couple of times myself. I understand it is billed at national rate


----------

